# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انصراف از پزشکی و کنکور ریاضی

## zahra.km

چند وقت پیش،قبل اعلام نتایج یه خانم از دانشجوهای پزشکی انجمن گفتن که امیرعلی رستمی دانشجوی پزشکی تهران ورودی 96 انصراف دادن و کنکور ریاضی شرکت کردن.
الان اسمش جز نفرات برتر کنکور ریاضیه و رتبه ی 12 شده.
من نتونستم تو فضای مجازی اکانتی پیدا کنم.کسی اطلاعی داره چرا انصراف دادن؟!
خیلی کنجکاوم در این مورد.

----------


## ha.hg

کنکور سال بعد باز همه میرن سمت ریاضی  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## reza1401

به نظرم همین امسالم اونایی که ریاضی رشته تجربی رو تونسته باشن شصت درصد و بالاتر بزنن بهتربود می اومدن ریاضی‌.چون استعدادریاضیشون واقعا خوب بوده.همین رتبه سه مثلا که بالا ۸۸ درصد زده ریاضی امسالو ؛قاعدتا گزینه ی مناسبی واسه رشته های مهندسی بود.ممکنه چندسال دیگه انصراف بده بیاد ریاصی بخونه.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

ایشونو نمیشناسم ولی اگه راست باشه واقعا علاقه داشته به ریاضی.

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra.km


چند وقت پیش،قبل اعلام نتایج یه خانم از دانشجوهای پزشکی انجمن گفتن که امیرعلی رستمی دانشجوی پزشکی تهران ورودی 96 انصراف دادن و کنکور ریاضی شرکت کردن.
الان اسمش جز نفرات برتر کنکور ریاضیه و رتبه ی 12 شده.
من نتونستم تو فضای مجازی اکانتی پیدا کنم.کسی اطلاعی داره چرا انصراف دادن؟!
خیلی کنجکاوم در این مورد.


بله ۳۶ کشور شد و ۱۲ منطقه
اکانت توییترش اینه: Amir_Rs99  (پیرمرد بی تجربه)
البته من خانم نیستم*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza1401


به نظرم همین امسالم اونایی که ریاضی رشته تجربی رو تونسته باشن شصت درصد و بالاتر بزنن بهتربود می اومدن ریاضی‌.چون استعدادریاضیشون واقعا خوب بوده.همین رتبه سه مثلا که بالا ۸۸ درصد زده ریاضی امسالو ؛قاعدتا گزینه ی مناسبی واسه رشته های مهندسی بود.ممکنه چندسال دیگه انصراف بده بیاد ریاصی بخونه.


از ثمرات اموزش پرورش که استعداد رو مناسب راهنمایی نمیکنه ، و از ثمرات گل بلبل مملکت که یه روحیه مهندس میاد پزشکی !!! 
البته پزشکی میتونه تا حدی این افراد رو راضی نگه داره، مثلا جراحی پلاستیک،*

----------


## 1401

کسی برای علاقه به ریاضی از پزشکی  تهران نمیگذره یا حداقل از اول میرفت ریاضی  احتمالا برای مهاجرت انصراف داده . اگه وضع مملکت همینطوری باقی بمونه به زودی طرفدارای ریاضی فیزیک برای مهاجرت زیاد میشه

----------


## zahra.km

> *
> 
> بله ۳۶ کشور شد و ۱۲ منطقه
> اکانت توییترش اینه: Amir_Rs99  (پیرمرد بی تجربه)
> البته من خانم نیستم*


عه :Yahoo (4): آخه من آخر آیدیتونو نگار دیدم :Yahoo (4): 
ممنون بابات آیدی.نظراتشو خوندم ولی توضیحی نداده بود:/

----------


## zahra.km

> کسی برای علاقه به ریاضی از پزشکی  تهران نمیگذره یا حداقل از اول میرفت ریاضی  احتمالا برای مهاجرت انصراف داده . اگه وضع مملکت همینطوری باقی بمونه به زودی طرفدارای ریاضی فیزیک برای مهاجرت زیاد میشه


دقیقا منم اینجوری فکر میکنم ولی خب مهاجرتم کلی پول میخواد
بعد پزشکی ایشونم دانشگاه معتبری بود میشد یه جوری باهاش مهاجرت کرد

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> دقیقا منم اینجوری فکر میکنم ولی خب مهاجرتم کلی پول میخواد
> بعد پزشکی ایشونم دانشگاه معتبری بود میشد یه جوری باهاش مهاجرت کرد


پزشکی اکثر جاها معادل سازی میخواد مگر شما همین کشورای دور و اطراف عربی رو واسه مهاجرت انتخاب کنی
مهاجرت که پول میخواد ولی اونور آب اگه مهندس خیلی خوب باشی ده تا پزشک خوب اینجا رو میکنی تو جیبت (باید مخ باشی این شرطشه)

----------


## _Joseph_

> چند وقت پیش،قبل اعلام نتایج یه خانم از دانشجوهای پزشکی انجمن گفتن که امیرعلی رستمی دانشجوی پزشکی تهران ورودی 96 انصراف دادن و کنکور ریاضی شرکت کردن.
> الان اسمش جز نفرات برتر کنکور ریاضیه و رتبه ی 12 شده.
> من نتونستم تو فضای مجازی اکانتی پیدا کنم.کسی اطلاعی داره چرا انصراف دادن؟!
> خیلی کنجکاوم در این مورد.


*بله درست هستش کاملا

من ایشون رو از سال پیش که این خبر رو تو تویترشون تویت کردن میشناسمشون پزشکی دانشگاه تهران بودند 
میخوان برن مهندسی برق و یا کامپیوتر شریف و بعدشم مهاجرت 
به خاطر مهاجرت و سختی پزشکی تو ایران و عدم علاقه به کار در بیمارستان تغییر رشته دادند نه چیز دیگر من خودم باهوشون تو تویتر در ارتباط بودم / اون از تجربی و پزشکی اومد بره ریاضی و کامپیوتر منم برعکس دارم میرم تجربی از ریاضی ولی قطعا اگر مثل ایشون شرایط مهاجرت داشتم لحظه ای درنگ نمیکردم در رفتن به مهندسی کامپیوتر ولی خوب از پزشکی هم میشه رفت و مهاجرت کرد ولی هزینه هاش سنگینه / نمظور از هزینه فقط پول نیست عمر - وقت - سختی کشیدن زیاد - ولی قطعا اگر کسی بتونه از پزشکی مهاجرت کنه دیگه تا هفت جد و آبادش اینده اش تضمینه و کیفیت زندگیش از این رو به اون رو میشه 
اینایی که میگن مهندسی تو آمریکا و ... بهتر از پزشکی هستش واقعا برید سایتهای درامد و مالیاتی امریکا رو چک کتید ببینید که یه پزشک توی امریکا تقریبا 3 برابر مهندس درامد داره / ولی خوب از ایران رفتن به امریکا از پزشکی هم 3 برابر مهندسی سخت تره تقریبا / ولی باز هم غیر ممکن نیست چون من میشناسم کسایی رو که از پزشکی مهاجرت کرده اند / دندان پزکشی مهاجرت کردن هم از پزشکی خیلی سخت تر هستش چون تقاضا برای پزشک بیشتر از دندون پزشک هستش پس حتما تحقیق کنید در مورد این چیزا 

در ضمن کانون هم باهاش مصاحبه کرده 
*https://www.kanoon.ir/Article/283793

----------


## zahra.km

> *بله درست هستش کاملا
> 
> من ایشون رو از سال پیش که این خبر رو تو تویترشون تویت کردن میشناسمشون پزشکی دانشگاه تهران بودند 
> میخوان برن مهندسی برق و یا کامپیوتر شریف و بعدشم مهاجرت 
> به خاطر مهاجرت و سختی پزشکی تو ایران و عدم علاقه به کار در بیمارستان تغییر رشته دادند نه چیز دیگر من خودم باهوشون تو تویتر در ارتباط بودم / اون از تجربی و پزشکی اومد بره ریاضی و کامپیوتر منم برعکس دارم میرم تجربی از ریاضی ولی قطعا اگر مثل ایشون شرایط مهاجرت داشتم لحظه ای درنگ نمیکردم در رفتن به مهندسی کامپیوتر ولی خوب از پزشکی هم میشه رفت و مهاجرت کرد ولی هزینه هاش سنگینه / نمظور از هزینه فقط پول نیست عمر - وقت - سختی کشیدن زیاد - ولی قطعا اگر کسی بتونه از پزشکی مهاجرت کنه دیگه تا هفت جد و آبادش اینده اش تضمینه و کیفیت زندگیش از این رو به اون رو میشه 
> اینایی که میگن مهندسی تو آمریکا و ... بهتر از پزشکی هستش واقعا برید سایتهای درامد و مالیاتی امریکا رو چک کتید ببینید که یه پزشک توی امریکا تقریبا 3 برابر مهندس درامد داره / ولی خوب از ایران رفتن به امریکا از پزشکی هم 3 برابر مهندسی سخت تره تقریبا / ولی باز هم غیر ممکن نیست چون من میشناسم کسایی رو که از پزشکی مهاجرت کرده اند / دندان پزکشی مهاجرت کردن هم از پزشکی خیلی سخت تر هستش چون تقاضا برای پزشک بیشتر از دندون پزشک هستش پس حتما تحقیق کنید در مورد این چیزا 
> 
> در ضمن کانون هم باهاش مصاحبه کرده 
> *https://www.kanoon.ir/Article/283793


خیلی ممنونم واقعا.
خیلی کامل توضیح دادین
آره احتمالا ایشون سطح مالی خونوادشون خوبه مگه نه تا پول نباشه مهاجرت غیرممکنه
کاش ما هم پول مهاجرت داشتیم:/
بازم ممنون

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


بله درست هستش کاملا

من ایشون رو از سال پیش که این خبر رو تو تویترشون تویت کردن میشناسمشون پزشکی دانشگاه تهران بودند 
میخوان برن مهندسی برق و یا کامپیوتر شریف و بعدشم مهاجرت 
به خاطر مهاجرت و سختی پزشکی تو ایران و عدم علاقه به کار در بیمارستان تغییر رشته دادند نه چیز دیگر من خودم باهوشون تو تویتر در ارتباط بودم / اون از تجربی و پزشکی اومد بره ریاضی و کامپیوتر منم برعکس دارم میرم تجربی از ریاضی ولی قطعا اگر مثل ایشون شرایط مهاجرت داشتم لحظه ای درنگ نمیکردم در رفتن به مهندسی کامپیوتر ولی خوب از پزشکی هم میشه رفت و مهاجرت کرد ولی هزینه هاش سنگینه / نمظور از هزینه فقط پول نیست عمر - وقت - سختی کشیدن زیاد - ولی قطعا اگر کسی بتونه از پزشکی مهاجرت کنه دیگه تا هفت جد و آبادش اینده اش تضمینه و کیفیت زندگیش از این رو به اون رو میشه 
اینایی که میگن مهندسی تو آمریکا و ... بهتر از پزشکی هستش واقعا برید سایتهای درامد و مالیاتی امریکا رو چک کتید ببینید که یه پزشک توی امریکا تقریبا 3 برابر مهندس درامد داره / ولی خوب از ایران رفتن به امریکا از پزشکی هم 3 برابر مهندسی سخت تره تقریبا / ولی باز هم غیر ممکن نیست چون من میشناسم کسایی رو که از پزشکی مهاجرت کرده اند / دندان پزکشی مهاجرت کردن هم از پزشکی خیلی سخت تر هستش چون تقاضا برای پزشک بیشتر از دندون پزشک هستش پس حتما تحقیق کنید در مورد این چیزا 

در ضمن کانون هم باهاش مصاحبه کرده 
https://www.kanoon.ir/Article/283793


آقا، میگم چطور توییتر عضو نکشید؟!
من قسمت تاریخ نمیدونم چیکار کنم؟ میزنم ها ولی ثبت نمیشه 
بعد شماره رو میزنم هم که قبول نمیکنه 
چطور وارد بشم 

بعد مثلا من شرفیاب شدم ،  مثل ایسنتا هست، منظور اینه چطور  فالوت میکنن؟_

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


بله درست هستش کاملا

من ایشون رو از سال پیش که این خبر رو تو تویترشون تویت کردن میشناسمشون پزشکی دانشگاه تهران بودند 
میخوان برن مهندسی برق و یا کامپیوتر شریف و بعدشم مهاجرت 
به خاطر مهاجرت و سختی پزشکی تو ایران و عدم علاقه به کار در بیمارستان تغییر رشته دادند نه چیز دیگر من خودم باهوشون تو تویتر در ارتباط بودم / اون از تجربی و پزشکی اومد بره ریاضی و کامپیوتر منم برعکس دارم میرم تجربی از ریاضی ولی قطعا اگر مثل ایشون شرایط مهاجرت داشتم لحظه ای درنگ نمیکردم در رفتن به مهندسی کامپیوتر ولی خوب از پزشکی هم میشه رفت و مهاجرت کرد ولی هزینه هاش سنگینه / نمظور از هزینه فقط پول نیست عمر - وقت - سختی کشیدن زیاد - ولی قطعا اگر کسی بتونه از پزشکی مهاجرت کنه دیگه تا هفت جد و آبادش اینده اش تضمینه و کیفیت زندگیش از این رو به اون رو میشه 
اینایی که میگن مهندسی تو آمریکا و ... بهتر از پزشکی هستش واقعا برید سایتهای درامد و مالیاتی امریکا رو چک کتید ببینید که یه پزشک توی امریکا تقریبا 3 برابر مهندس درامد داره / ولی خوب از ایران رفتن به امریکا از پزشکی هم 3 برابر مهندسی سخت تره تقریبا / ولی باز هم غیر ممکن نیست چون من میشناسم کسایی رو که از پزشکی مهاجرت کرده اند / دندان پزکشی مهاجرت کردن هم از پزشکی خیلی سخت تر هستش چون تقاضا برای پزشک بیشتر از دندون پزشک هستش پس حتما تحقیق کنید در مورد این چیزا 

در ضمن کانون هم باهاش مصاحبه کرده 
https://www.kanoon.ir/Article/283793


آقا، میگم چطور توییتر عضو نکشید؟!
من قسمت تاریخ نمیدونم چیکار کنم؟ میزنم ها ولی ثبت نمیشه 😐
بعد شماره رو میزنم هم که قبول نمیکنه 😐😐😐
چطور وارد بشم 🤣🤣🤣🚶🚶🚶🚶🚶

بعد مثلا من شرفیاب شدم ،  مثل ایسنتا هست، منظور اینه چطور  فالوت میکنن؟_

----------


## MoeinSanjary

واسه مهاجرت لازم نیست یک انسان حتما بره رتبه ی برتر رشته ی ریاضی فیزیک بشه.
به عنوان مثال اگه فردی واقعا استعداد برنامه نویسی داشته باشه، می تونه توی پروژه های بزرگی که در GitHub جریان داره کانتریبیوت بکنه و وقتی نقش موثری پیدا کرد، اون شرکت خیلی راحت این فرد رو جذب می کنه و می تونه مهاجرت کنه.
البته این یه مثال ساده از هزاران راه "غیر کنکوری" مهاجرت بود. بقیه ی راه های مهاجرت هم کسی که انقدر مخش کار می کنه که قراره تو ایران حیف بشه، پیدا می کنه. واسه همین نمیگم.

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra.km


خیلی ممنونم واقعا.
خیلی کامل توضیح دادین
آره احتمالا ایشون سطح مالی خونوادشون خوبه مگه نه تا پول نباشه مهاجرت غیرممکنه
کاش ما هم پول مهاجرت داشتیم:/
بازم ممنون


من داشتم توییتر ول میچرخیدم! بعد دیدم یکی داره خودش میکشه بره نمیشه، بعد متوجه شدم ۱ ، سال ۹۲ بود.:/ 
خب دقیقا این چرا نمیتونه بر؟!هم دانشگاه تاپ و هم نمرات اینا تاپ بود.آقا برام سوال ایجاد شد.
در ثانی ایران هم تا تخصص فارغ میشن اکثرا بالای ۲۰ درامد دارن! عرض ۱۰ سال هم بسته به جنم فرد تا میلیارد میره ، همشون هم مالیات دور میزنن واقعا چرا قصد مهاجرت دارن؟
لطفا برام روشن کن، مچکرم._

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


بله درست هستش کاملا

من ایشون رو از سال پیش که این خبر رو تو تویترشون تویت کردن میشناسمشون پزشکی دانشگاه تهران بودند 
میخوان برن مهندسی برق و یا کامپیوتر شریف و بعدشم مهاجرت 
به خاطر مهاجرت و سختی پزشکی تو ایران و عدم علاقه به کار در بیمارستان تغییر رشته دادند نه چیز دیگر من خودم باهوشون تو تویتر در ارتباط بودم / اون از تجربی و پزشکی اومد بره ریاضی و کامپیوتر منم برعکس دارم میرم تجربی از ریاضی ولی قطعا اگر مثل ایشون شرایط مهاجرت داشتم لحظه ای درنگ نمیکردم در رفتن به مهندسی کامپیوتر ولی خوب از پزشکی هم میشه رفت و مهاجرت کرد ولی هزینه هاش سنگینه / نمظور از هزینه فقط پول نیست عمر - وقت - سختی کشیدن زیاد - ولی قطعا اگر کسی بتونه از پزشکی مهاجرت کنه دیگه تا هفت جد و آبادش اینده اش تضمینه و کیفیت زندگیش از این رو به اون رو میشه 
اینایی که میگن مهندسی تو آمریکا و ... بهتر از پزشکی هستش واقعا برید سایتهای درامد و مالیاتی امریکا رو چک کتید ببینید که یه پزشک توی امریکا تقریبا 3 برابر مهندس درامد داره / ولی خوب از ایران رفتن به امریکا از پزشکی هم 3 برابر مهندسی سخت تره تقریبا / ولی باز هم غیر ممکن نیست چون من میشناسم کسایی رو که از پزشکی مهاجرت کرده اند / دندان پزکشی مهاجرت کردن هم از پزشکی خیلی سخت تر هستش چون تقاضا برای پزشک بیشتر از دندون پزشک هستش پس حتما تحقیق کنید در مورد این چیزا 

در ضمن کانون هم باهاش مصاحبه کرده 
https://www.kanoon.ir/Article/283793


  من داشتم توییتر ول میچرخیدم! بعد دیدم یکی داره خودش میکشه بره نمیشه، بعد متوجه شدم ۱ ، سال ۹۲ بود.:/
خب دقیقا این چرا نمیتونه بر؟!هم دانشگاه تاپ و هم نمرات اینا تاپ بود.آقا برام سوال ایجاد شد.
در ثانی ایران هم تا تخصص فارغ میشن اکثرا بالای ۲۰ درامد دارن! عرض ۱۰ سال هم بسته به جنم فرد تا میلیارد میره ، همشون هم مالیات دور میزنن واقعا چرا قصد مهاجرت دارن؟
لطفا برام روشن کن، مچکرم._

----------


## Berlin

> _
> 
> من داشتم توییتر ول میچرخیدم! بعد دیدم یکی داره خودش میکشه بره نمیشه، بعد متوجه شدم ۱ ، سال ۹۲ بود.:/ 
> خب دقیقا این چرا نمیتونه بر؟!هم دانشگاه تاپ و هم نمرات اینا تاپ بود.آقا برام سوال ایجاد شد.
> در ثانی ایران هم تا تخصص فارغ میشن اکثرا بالای ۲۰ درامد دارن! عرض ۱۰ سال هم بسته به جنم فرد تا میلیارد میره ، همشون هم مالیات دور میزنن واقعا چرا قصد مهاجرت دارن؟
> لطفا برام روشن کن، مچکرم._


خب عزیزم دلیل مهاجرت خیلیا پول نیست.مهم ترین دلیل خیلیا واسه مهاجرت آرامش روانیه که تو کشور ما وجود نداره.

----------


## zahra.km

> واسه مهاجرت لازم نیست یک انسان حتما بره رتبه ی برتر رشته ی ریاضی فیزیک بشه.
> به عنوان مثال اگه فردی واقعا استعداد برنامه نویسی داشته باشه، می تونه توی پروژه های بزرگی که در GitHub جریان داره کانتریبیوت بکنه و وقتی نقش موثری پیدا کرد، اون شرکت خیلی راحت این فرد رو جذب می کنه و می تونه مهاجرت کنه.
> البته این یه مثال ساده از هزاران راه "غیر کنکوری" مهاجرت بود. بقیه ی راه های مهاجرت هم کسی که انقدر مخش کار می کنه که قراره تو ایران حیف بشه، پیدا می کنه. واسه همین نمیگم.


حرف شما درست و خیلی هم ممنون
ولی درمورد تیکه ی آخر بگم با وضعیت مزخرف کشور الان دیگه هدف از مهاجرت یه ایرانی این حرفا نیست
انقد بدبختیم که واسه حداقل هایی مثل آب و برق و اینترنت باید مهاجرت کنیم
این حرف شمام واسه یه ایرانی صدق نمیکنه

----------


## zahra.km

> _
> 
> من داشتم توییتر ول میچرخیدم! بعد دیدم یکی داره خودش میکشه بره نمیشه، بعد متوجه شدم ۱ ، سال ۹۲ بود.:/ 
> خب دقیقا این چرا نمیتونه بر؟!هم دانشگاه تاپ و هم نمرات اینا تاپ بود.آقا برام سوال ایجاد شد.
> در ثانی ایران هم تا تخصص فارغ میشن اکثرا بالای ۲۰ درامد دارن! عرض ۱۰ سال هم بسته به جنم فرد تا میلیارد میره ، همشون هم مالیات دور میزنن واقعا چرا قصد مهاجرت دارن؟
> لطفا برام روشن کن، مچکرم._


درمورد این شحص که نمیتونم دقیق بگم ولی ممکنه علتش وضعیت مالی باشه.چون هرچقدر هم وضع درسی و نمرات تاپ داشته باشی بازم با این وضع دلار کلی پول باید داشته باشی.همون بلیط رفتش به کشور مقصد حداقل 30 تومن پولشه
درمورد سوال دوم هم اینکه شاید هدف یه درصد آدما واسه مهاجرت پیشرفت پولی یا تحصیلی باشه
مملکت انقد داغون و افتضاحه که همه فقط واسه آرامش روانی و حقوق اولیه ی زندگی دارن فرار میکنن.
ملت ما بدبخت تر از اونی هستن که بخوان طمع پول و سودای پیشرفتای عجیب غریب داشته باشن

----------


## mahdi_78

والا شنیده و دیده بودم برا تقویت ریاضی و درس های مرتبط با اون برن رشته ریاضی بعد کنکور تجربی بدن ولی این مدلیشو دیگه ندیده بودیم... :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## دانشجوی همیشگی

یکم تصمیم برای موندن و رفتن شخصیه...ولی خب!برای پزشکی پدرت درمیاد رسما تا بخوای مهاجرت کنی :Yahoo (106):

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
>   من داشتم توییتر ول میچرخیدم! بعد دیدم یکی داره خودش میکشه بره نمیشه، بعد متوجه شدم ۱ ، سال ۹۲ بود.:/
> خب دقیقا این چرا نمیتونه بر؟!هم دانشگاه تاپ و هم نمرات اینا تاپ بود.آقا برام سوال ایجاد شد.
> در ثانی ایران هم تا تخصص فارغ میشن اکثرا بالای ۲۰ درامد دارن! عرض ۱۰ سال هم بسته به جنم فرد تا میلیارد میره ، همشون هم مالیات دور میزنن واقعا چرا قصد مهاجرت دارن؟
> لطفا برام روشن کن، مچکرم._


*بله رفتن همچینم چیز ساده ای نیست ولی برادر ایشون که انصراف داده اند از تجربی آلمان هستند و ساده تر میتونن برن*

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> آقا، میگم چطور توییتر عضو نکشید؟!
> من قسمت تاریخ نمیدونم چیکار کنم؟ میزنم ها ولی ثبت نمیشه ������
> بعد شماره رو میزنم هم که قبول نمیکنه ����������������  �
> چطور وارد بشم ����������������  ����������������  ��������������
> 
> بعد مثلا من شرفیاب شدم ،  مثل ایسنتا هست، منظور اینه چطور  فالوت میکنن؟_


*نه تویتر اصلا مثل اینستا نیست*

----------


## _Joseph_

> واسه مهاجرت لازم نیست یک انسان حتما بره رتبه ی برتر رشته ی ریاضی فیزیک بشه.
> به عنوان مثال اگه فردی واقعا استعداد برنامه نویسی داشته باشه، می تونه توی پروژه های بزرگی که در GitHub جریان داره کانتریبیوت بکنه و وقتی نقش موثری پیدا کرد، اون شرکت خیلی راحت این فرد رو جذب می کنه و می تونه مهاجرت کنه.
> البته این یه مثال ساده از هزاران راه "غیر کنکوری" مهاجرت بود. بقیه ی راه های مهاجرت هم کسی که انقدر مخش کار می کنه که قراره تو ایران حیف بشه، پیدا می کنه. واسه همین نمیگم.


*آره دقیقا همینطور هست 
ولی بد بختی ا اونجایی شروع میشه که به خاطر تحریم های 501 ترامپ تو هر پروژه خارجی اگر ملیت ایرانی داشته باشی نمیتونی به همونطور راحتی مهارجت کنی ولی بله این راه برای کل جهان به غیر از ایران { البته ایرانی ها هم بعضا میتونن اینکار رو کنن ولی نه همه} باز هست 
کلا از دنیا یه چیز دیگه است ما ه چیز دیگه*

----------


## matrooke

همکلاسی بودیم.بچه باحالی بود و جزو اونایی بود که زیاد به نمره تو پزشکی اهمیت نمی داد.زیاد البته ارتباط نداشتیم.ولی تا جایی که میدونم بعد مدتی متوجه شد حوصله ی پزشکی رو نداره(الان موقعی که ما تاااازه عمومی رو تموم میکنیم،امیرعلی لیسانس رو تقریبا میگیره!)
اگه اشتباه نکنم یک ترم افتاد عقب و نشست کنکور خوند و اینم نتیجش.جرات هم میخواد این کار. وقتی فهمیدی این رشته اونی نیست که میخواستی و بری از اول شروع کنی؛ نه که الکی ادامه بدی بعدا عقده خالی کنی سر مردم  :Yahoo (76): 
موفق باشیم همگی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


نه تویتر اصلا مثل اینستا نیست 


خب چطور بشم:/_

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra.km


درمورد این شحص که نمیتونم دقیق بگم ولی ممکنه علتش وضعیت مالی باشه.چون هرچقدر هم وضع درسی و نمرات تاپ داشته باشی بازم با این وضع دلار کلی پول باید داشته باشی.همون بلیط رفتش به کشور مقصد حداقل 30 تومن پولشه
درمورد سوال دوم هم اینکه شاید هدف یه درصد آدما واسه مهاجرت پیشرفت پولی یا تحصیلی باشه
مملکت انقد داغون و افتضاحه که همه فقط واسه آرامش روانی و حقوق اولیه ی زندگی دارن فرار میکنن.
ملت ما بدبخت تر از اونی هستن که بخوان طمع پول و سودای پیشرفتای عجیب غریب داشته باشن


والا چیزی که من میدونم ابنه! دنبال آرامش هست و افسرده :!
در مورد مالی هم بگم که والدینش یکی دندون پزشک، یکی متخصص رادیولوژی :/_

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> خب چطور بشم:/_


*با ایمیل امتحان کنید/ آموزش عضویت د تویتر رو هم تو گوگل سرچ گنید*

----------


## WickedSick

> چند وقت پیش،قبل اعلام نتایج یه خانم از دانشجوهای پزشکی انجمن گفتن که امیرعلی رستمی دانشجوی پزشکی تهران ورودی 96 انصراف دادن و کنکور ریاضی شرکت کردن.
> الان اسمش جز نفرات برتر کنکور ریاضیه و رتبه ی 12 شده.
> من نتونستم تو فضای مجازی اکانتی پیدا کنم.کسی اطلاعی داره چرا انصراف دادن؟!
> خیلی کنجکاوم در این مورد.


درمورد وضعیت اینترنشیپ/رزیدنتی/طرح و درآمد و وضعیت کاریشون تحقیق کنین کاملا متوجه میشین
حق دارن بنده خداها.
هرچند که نباید، ولی صورت میگیره.

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


با ایمیل امتحان کنید/ آموزش عضویت د تویتر رو هم تو گوگل سرچ گنید


شماره که نشدایمیل زدم.

ولی تاریخ تولد میزنم ! ولی اونجا عدد نمیاره! همون حروف میمونه!
باشه نگاه میکنم._

----------


## _Joseph_

> همکلاسی بودیم.بچه باحالی بود و جزو اونایی بود که زیاد به نمره تو پزشکی اهمیت نمی داد.زیاد البته ارتباط نداشتیم.ولی تا جایی که میدونم بعد مدتی متوجه شد حوصله ی پزشکی رو نداره(الان موقعی که ما تاااازه عمومی رو تموم میکنیم،امیرعلی لیسانس رو تقریبا میگیره!)
> اگه اشتباه نکنم یک ترم افتاد عقب و نشست کنکور خوند و اینم نتیجش.جرات هم میخواد این کار. وقتی فهمیدی این رشته اونی نیست که میخواستی و بری از اول شروع کنی؛ نه که الکی ادامه بدی بعدا عقده خالی کنی سر مردم 
> موفق باشیم همگی


*سلام دکتر امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه 
راستش میدونم سرتون خیلی شلوغه و کشیک و پیک پنجم کرونا و ..... همه چیز مملکت الان دارو رو سر انترنها و پرستار و کادر درمان خالی میشه ولی اگه یه روزی وقتت باز شد و ... ممنون میشم که تاپیکی در رابطه با پزشکی و معرفی این رشته و واقعیتی که قراره بچه ها باهاش روبرو بشن به دور از این تبلیغات پر زرق و برق و ... اینستاگرام و ... بزنید چون به شخصه با اطلاعاتی که دارم پزشکی رو نه تنها راه نجات و خط بطلان بر مشکلات  نمیدونم بلکه حتی این رشته برای بعضی ها که توهم علاقه به این رشته دارن رو باتلاق میدونم 
اگر وقت کردید حتما یه معرفی واقعی از این رشته تو تایپیک بنویسید و این لطف رو از ما دریغ نکنید به خصوص اینکه شما خودتون این مسیر رو ادامه دادید و در اواسط راه هستید آنهم در دانشگاه مادر این کشور یعنی دانشگاه تهران 
در مورد مستند راه قریب هم اگر میشه شفاف سازی کنید . و به نظرتون این مستند تا چه اندازه در ارائه اطلاعات و مشکلات پزشکان که کاملا هم درست هستش درست و به جا بوده / به نظرتون زیاده روی نشده در این مستند؟
چون الان مسئله بی گاری کشیدن از دانشجویان پزشکی دیگه فکر نکنم بر کسی پوشیده باشه
به نظرم این معرفی میتونه خیلی ها رو نسبت به واقعیات این رشته آگاه کنه که و انتخابی از روی عقلانیت داشته باشند نه از روی تبلیغات و .... و هر دو سوی این رشته رو ببینند .
ممنون از شما*

----------


## matrooke

> *سلام دکتر امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه 
> راستش میدونم سرتون خیلی شلوغه و کشیک و پیک پنجم کرونا و ..... همه چیز مملکت الان دارو رو سر انترنها و پرستار و کادر درمان خالی میشه ولی اگه یه روزی وقتت باز شد و ... ممنون میشم که تاپیکی در رابطه با پزشکی و معرفی این رشته و واقعیتی که قراره بچه ها باهاش روبرو بشن به دور از این تبلیغات پر زرق و برق و ... اینستاگرام و ... بزنید چون به شخصه با اطلاعاتی که دارم پزشکی رو نه تنها راه نجات و خط بطلان بر مشکلات  نمیدونم بلکه حتی این رشته برای بعضی ها که توهم علاقه به این رشته دارن رو باتلاق میدونم 
> اگر وقت کردید حتما یه معرفی واقعی از این رشته تو تایپیک بنویسید و این لطف رو از ما دریغ نکنید به خصوص اینکه شما خودتون این مسیر رو ادامه دادید و در اواسط راه هستید آنهم در دانشگاه مادر این کشور یعنی دانشگاه تهران 
> در مورد مستند راه قریب هم اگر میشه شفاف سازی کنید . و به نظرتون این مستند تا چه اندازه در ارائه اطلاعات و مشکلات پزشکان که کاملا هم درست هستش درست و به جا بوده / به نظرتون زیاده روی نشده در این مستند؟
> چون الان مسئله بی گاری کشیدن از دانشجویان پزشکی دیگه فکر نکنم بر کسی پوشیده باشه
> به نظرم این معرفی میتونه خیلی ها رو نسبت به واقعیات این رشته آگاه کنه که و انتخابی از روی عقلانیت داشته باشند نه از روی تبلیغات و .... و هر دو سوی این رشته رو ببینند .
> ممنون از شما*


سلام البته من استاجرم هنوز و دوباره کرونا هم گرفتم و قرنطینم فعلا سرم خلوته :Yahoo (76):  
اتفاقا یک تاپیک میخواستم بزنم یک سال پیش.هنوزم فایل ناقصش رو لپ تاپمه.دوباره به سرم زده اون تاپیک رو شروع کنم و هم درمورد دانشگاه و هم پزشکی تجربه هامو بگم.ایشالا تنبلی رو بزارم کنار شروع میکنم اون تاپیک رو.
اون مستند هم قبلا معرفی کردم تو انجمن.شاید همه ی پزشکی رو نگفته باشه ولی هر چی گفته بدور از سیاه نمایی راست بوده.

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام البته من استاجرم هنوز و دوباره کرونا هم گرفتم و قرنطینم فعلا سرم خلوته 
> اتفاقا یک تاپیک میخواستم بزنم یک سال پیش.هنوزم فایل ناقصش رو لپ تاپمه.دوباره به سرم زده اون تاپیک رو شروع کنم و هم درمورد دانشگاه و هم پزشکی تجربه هامو بگم.ایشالا تنبلی رو بزارم کنار شروع میکنم اون تاپیک رو.
> اون مستند هم قبلا معرفی کردم تو انجمن.شاید همه ی پزشکی رو نگفته باشه ولی هر چی گفته بدور از سیاه نمایی راست بوده.


*پس منتظر تاپیک هستیم*

----------


## saj8jad

> کسی برای علاقه به ریاضی از پزشکی  تهران نمیگذره یا حداقل از اول میرفت ریاضی * احتمالا برای مهاجرت انصراف داده* . اگه وضع مملکت همینطوری باقی بمونه به زودی طرفدارای ریاضی فیزیک برای مهاجرت زیاد میشه


درود
ایشون اگر واقعا حتی 1 درصد برای مهاجرت کردن قید پزشکی رو زده باشه اشتباه بزرگی کرده  :Yahoo (79): 
با پزشکی هم میشه مهاجرت کرد، اما خب نه به راحتی مهندسی  :Yahoo (100): 
اگر کسی قصد مهاجرت داشته باشه قطعا با پزشکی هم میشه مهاجرت کرد اما خوب مهاجرت با رشته های مهندسی راحت تره و دنگ و فنگ کمتری نسبت به رشته پزشکی داره  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## er7

من چندین مورد شنیدم که از پزشکی اومدن تجربی
یکی از دوستانم برق شریف میخونه میگف یکی از همکلاسیاش پزشکی میخوند انصراف داد کنکور ریاضی داد و اومده برق شریف

----------


## YasharUR

بعد من از وقتی نتایج اومده برنامه دارم که چقـدر خری که با  2300 نمیری رشته های تجربی
دوست دارم پسر  :Yahoo (4): 
چقدر با این نام مانور بدم امیر علی رستمی

----------

